
Scientific breakthrough may eventually allow many blind people to see - onetimemanytime
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/scientific-breakthrough-may-eventually-allow-many-blind-people-to-see/
======
imagin8or
First, it lets the blind see.

Then it gives the sighted a neural interface

